# Call of Duty Advanced Warfare laggt sehr stark.



## kim06088 (21. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community.
Ich hab mir vor kurzem Cod Advanced Warfare gekauft,und auch gedownloadet --> installiert. Dann hab ich es natürlich ganz normal gestart doch. In der lobby undso war alles noch ruckelfrei und relativ normal. Doch wenn ich ingame bin ist es fast unspielbar ich weiß wirklich nicht woran das liegen könnte bin am verzweifeln bitte um hilfe  
Weiß nicht warum es laggt mein PC müste doch eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen oder nicht ? Black ops 2 Läuft Perfekt.
Hier paar infos über meinen PC :

Intel Core i3 CPU 530 @ 2.93GHz  
6 GB DDR3 
Nvidia GeForce GTX660 2GB
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Januar 2015)

Zum einen klingt die Hardware ziemlich alt. 

Zum anderen kannst du selbst herausfinden, was limitiert. Wenn du einen 2.ten Monitor hast, schieb den Task-Manager und GPU-Z in der Sensor-Anzeige darauf. Dann siehst du während des Spiels, was auf "Überlast" läuft.


----------



## kim06088 (21. Januar 2015)

Danke erstmal für die antwort.
Ich weiß das meine Hardware alt ist aber das sollte ausreichen für Advanced Warfare.
Gleich mal ausprobieren danke.


----------



## iReckyy (21. Januar 2015)

Probier mal folgende Einstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das unterste "Ein" und "8"

Bei Der Bildfrequenz sollte die deines Bildschirms stehen, Auflösung ebenfalls.

Wichtig ist, Supersampling aus und unter Schatten das cachen von beiden aus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kim06088 (23. Januar 2015)

Hat leider garnicht geholfen


----------



## iReckyy (23. Januar 2015)

Hm, dann hilft nur das, was bschicht86 gesagt hat. Also überprüfen, was die Leistung nicht bringt.
Laufen sollte es eigentlich.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (26. Januar 2015)

laggt den jede Lobby? bei mir laggts auch manchmal was aber an den Servern liegt. wenn es wieder mal laggt frag einfach in Chat deine Mitspieler, normalerweiße bekommst dann immer sofort ne Antwort^^


----------

